# Making Space Cake



## greenland (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok we gonne make a space cake with green butter:

What we need:
One big pan
500 gr butter (the butter you normally use for baking a cake)
As mutch leaves and little buds you have snap of the plant right afther harvest. (So you use fresh leaves and buds not dried)
What i do mostly is snap the buds above a bag and all leaves and little buds felling down in the bag.

Start:
place the big pan with 3/4 water and let it boil,when the water boil you drop the leaves and little buds in the pan, slow down the fire an let it boil for 4a5 hours but slow.All the bad stuff wil solve in the water except the THC.
because water evaporate,you have to fill a the pan some time.

After 4 hours you place the butter in to the pan and boil it for another hour but slow boiling.

Turn of the fire and get another pan and a sieve.
Sieve the water into the other pan and rinse the leaves with boiled water into the other pan.
Place the pan in a cold place like a refrigerator.
As soon as the butter coagulates it wil be at the top of the pan.

Get the butter out and trow the water away,here you have Green Butter filled with THC.

Bake the cake with the green butter and you will have a tasty Space Cake.
You can use the butter for more than baking a cake 

ps:the more buds you use,the more stoned the cake is


----------



## recvryjst42day (Jul 29, 2007)

Doesnt boiling the water with buds in it vaporize the trich's?


----------

